# How to hook up a car sub in a home theater



## alekovuterakos14

Does anyone know how to hook up a car sub to a home theater system. I already have a powered sub hooked up to a home theater amp, but i don't know how to hook up the car sub to it. The car sub is a 10" bazooka.


----------



## RoBe

i'm pretty sure you'll find something about it here: http://www.lumenlab.com/forums/index.php?

it's a forum all about home theater diy and such


----------



## sanity

So, it's equalizer time. You could buy a two-channel equalizer and hook your regular speakers up to one channel, and the subwoofer to the other channel...And by doing that, you could cut the mids and highs off to the subwoofer while keeping the full range for the other speakers.[/QUOTE]

I would agree on that being your best solution.


----------



## sanity

Car audio and home audio run on different ohm's. It will work but you must see what ohm's the home theater head unit runs at, and the ohm's range of the sub. Any other questions please feel free to ask


----------



## WarC

Hard to do without hooking the sub up to some kind of crossover or equalized amp before connecting to the receiver. 

Simple reason why: that sub is going to sound like bullox (and you might blow it!) if its not getting the specific frequency range its designed for! 

For example: You could simply wire the sub to one of the speaker terminals on the receiver. But then the sub is going to be receiving the full frequency range of about 20Hz-22KHz...A car audio subwoofer is normally designed to handle a max frequency of about 100Hz to 1,000Hz. The result will be a very muddy sound, as you'll be hearing the mids and highs out of the subwoofer. You won't be able to turn the volume up very loud without risking a blowout. 

So, it's equalizer time. You could buy a two-channel equalizer and hook your regular speakers up to one channel, and the subwoofer to the other channel...And by doing that, you could cut the mids and highs off to the subwoofer while keeping the full range for the other speakers.


----------



## hothanhbinh88

can anyone help me !!! do anyone live in SAN JOSE and live around costco in hosstter !! can u call me at , i need some addvise from u guy !!! my name is Bi ... thz


----------



## hewee

Don't you have a toll free number?


----------



## ChrisJones

You might try reading this:

http://www.crutchfield.com/ISEO-rgbtcspd/learningcenter/car/subwoofer_installation_guide.html

Oh and I strongly recommend you remove your phone number from the previous post. Very, very bad, you never know who's out there on the internet!


----------



## ChrisJones

Though oddly enough the last four digits are the same as my extension at work... you're not stalking me are you?  

PM me if I can be of help.


----------



## Swimmernick201

Does anyone out there know how i can put a whole car audio system into my house. What do i need to make my outlet 12 volts. Can i just use a transformer to get it down? What do i do about the amperage? Any help would be awesome. I already have the subs, head-unit, and amplifier. Thanks a lot.

Nick.


----------



## Soundy

Sell your car system on craigslist and use the money to buy a proper home system.

Seriously. Not only do you need a 12VDC power supply with *good* current capability (you're probably looking at AT LEAST $100 for a sufficient 12VDC power supply to drive all that), and you'll need to put your speakers in some kind of enclosures... by the time you build those you end up with a home system, just a lot sloppier.


----------



## DJE

To the OP:


alekovuterakos14 said:


> Does anyone know how to hook up a car sub to a home theater system. I already have a powered sub hooked up to a home theater amp, but i don't know how to hook up the car sub to it. The car sub is a 10" bazooka.


There are a few bits of information not in your original post.
Does your home theatre amp have a sub-out channel? most do, but they are not amplified. Usually a single RCA connector.
If so, that means you do not need a crossover (which some posters above mistakenly called an equalizer).
Does the bazooka come with an amp built in? if so, you will need a 12volt feed which can supply a decent amount current. As posted above, not really worth the bother.
If not: you need to get yourself a home sub amp. 80 to 120W amps can be obtained fairly cheaply (and most will have a built-in crossover, if your home theatre amp happens to not have a sub out connection).
Most home subs are 8 ohms, but almost all home sub amps support loads down to 4ohms (i.e. car subs).
I have done this with two different sub amps & car subs, with no problems at all.


----------



## eduk8_me

> Does anyone out there know how i can put a whole car audio system into my house.


Why would you want to rip out all your car system for a home theater???? Seriously my advice is too just save your penny's and buy a proper home theater rather than causing all these headaches for yourself.


----------



## Soundy

eduk8_me said:


> Why would you want to rip out all your car system for a home theater???? Seriously my advice is too just save your penny's and buy a proper home theater rather than causing all these headaches for yourself.


Seconded.


----------

